# 4th Year Challenging exam in Alberta



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am bumping your thread up. I can move it to the "Canadian" forum if you want? Let me know. Good luck in whatever you do!


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

So you wrote your red seal and got a 68. You needed a 70. What did you miss? I don't know how the NL classes compare to the AB classes, I'm in Manitoba, but if you struggled on the red seal, especially with 10 years in the trade!!, then the extra schooling would probably be beneficial to you. 10 years of experience with a fresh level 4 school should have knocked the red seal out of the park...

Edit: Sorry I'm not trying to be a jerk about this, I don't know what your circumstances are, but trying to give you an objective outside look at your situation. When I wrote my red seal, I did really well on it, but I've always been very good with the schooling, so I am probably biased towards that.


----------

